# Macphun Launches New Version of Luminar



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 8, 2017)

```
Macphun has launched a new version of their powerful and popular photo editor Luminar and are offering 50% off the new version.</p>
<p>If you’re looking for an alternative to Lightroom and you’re on a Mac, you can’t go wrong with Luminar.</p>
<p>From Macphun</p>
<blockquote><p>Luminar is perfect for any type of photography – Portrait, Landscape, Street, Architecture. Over 100,000 people are already using it everyday to make their photos look great.</p>
<p>Today, we released a new and improved version—Luminar is even more powerful and faster. To celebrate, we’re bundling some terrific bonuses along with the latest version of Luminar.</p>
<p>Bonuses include: The Guide to Family Portraits, the “25 Romantic Getaways” ebook, a brand new set of beautiful sky overlays, and a new Vivid Presets pack. Please note, <b>bonuses are limited in quantity,</b> so check out this deal today and <b>save 50%.</b></p></blockquote>
<p><strong><a href="http://macphun.evyy.net/c/260424/185399/3255?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.macphun.com%2Fluminar">Learn more about Luminar</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 9, 2017)

Is there a list of new/improved features? When I tried the original release, it was OK, but nothing to write home about (e.g., no Lab support, no batch processing [still "coming soon"], pretty slow 5DsR RAW file loading). DxO OpticsPro - AP is still the better combo, IMHO.

For people who like pre-canned one-click effects, Luminar may do the trick. Those who prefer to add effects intentionally and know what to do, maybe not.


----------

